# flock transfers v.s. plastisol transfers



## ajizzy (Jul 21, 2006)

_I HAVE A QUESTION, IM DOING RESEARCH ON THE NET ABOUT DIFFRENT KINDS OF TRANSFERS AND MY QUESTION IS...WHAT IS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN "FLOCK TRANSFERS VERSUS "PLASTISOL TRANSFERS" COLOR? DURABILITY? COSTS?_


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Flock gives you a raised felt like finish, whereas a plastisol transfer is more of a screen printed ink feel on the garment. Soemone else will have to chime in on costs, durability etc.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

1 color plastisol is less money but usually you need to run 50 qty or so.
You can also make Flock-Like transfers the same way you make Plastisol transfers, screen print type. You screen print Adhesive on to the Flock-Like transfer paper, so when you apply only the area where you screened the adhesive will go on the shirt.

The " Flock Material " transfers are plotter cut or Die-cut and cost more.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm wondering about the durability (washability) of both type transfers as well.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I'm wondering about the durability (washability) of both type transfers as well.


....as for durability, they are all great.

with more delicate materials like Glitters and Holographics it will require a little more wash/care. 
Inks and deco materials our days are truly Amaizing and easy to apply.


----------



## ajizzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks For The Info, I Was Looking At A Site And It Was Stating That Flock Transfers Look And Feel Better Then Plastisol Transfers And Cheaper..also Don't You Have To Cut Out Flock Transfers? So A Cutter Would Probably Be Needed.. Because That Can Really Use Up A Lot Of Time Also.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Im testing both now. As said before, the flock has a felt like feel to it while the Plastisol has a more, well plastic feel. The designs are detailed with Plastisol. The main issue with flock so far is how easy it takes stains. I do mainly sports jerseys (paintball) and the light colored flock is harder to keep its color.
Id have to say so far the Plastisol is a good bit more durable. While the flock after a few dozen washs tends to fade in color and in some cases peel up on the corners. I have seen shirts though that start to crack after a dozens of wear. Im not sure if they are screened straight to the shirt of pressed, but from what I understand, screened and pressed are pretty much the same. Damn that was a run-on sentence.


----------



## ajizzy (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks a lot Dave, i appreciate the input


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...that was a mouthful and doesnt even come near what screen press can do or heat transfer can do never mind heatpress cad-cut vinyl.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...just to add.

one thing you need to look for in the Flock quality is that the DIE color does not run in the wash. This could be a major problem with cheap flock lots. 

thats all i wanted to say.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

What is a flock transfer?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hongkongdmz said:


> What is a flock transfer?


usually 1 color, velvet like texture raised 3D look.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hongkongdmz said:


> What is a flock transfer?


Josh gave a quick definition above:



> Flock gives you a raised felt like finish


----------

